# Looking for MAC OS X programmer: payed job



## muse (Aug 1, 2001)

Hello <img src="http://www.were-here.com/forums/images/smilies/wavey.gif" border="0">,


My name is Joris Landman.
I am currently redecorating the bar/disco of a hotel in Amsterdam, the netherlands.
As part of this redecoration I want the visitors to be able to play their own MP3's.

Part of the the site of the hotel will facilitate the uploading of MP3 files to their server which is placed in the hotel.

I need a piece of software that can function as an MP3 "jukebox" to play the songs the guests want to hear in the bar/disco that they could upload to the hotel before they came there.

The software needs to be used for mac os X and maybe mac os 9.1, and I want it to use the native mac os X so the software needs to be carbon (I'm very tempted to make it cocoa though and might choose that depending on the advantages it would have according to you).

Basically what I need is an MP3 player with some extended functionality:

It needs to be non quitable / non startable (unless the user has an admin password)
it needs a waiting list of five titles.
it needs an option for someone with an admin password to clean out the waiting list.
it needs a search function (preferably like the one iTunes has)
the MP3 files are uploaded through the site (simple CGI) to a publicly accesible folder: the player needs to check that periodically to see what files are in it. So the system needs to be different than that of iTunes: the "playlist" needs to be dynamically updated
if no files are in the waiting list the player needs to automatically play songs from a folder (that can be chosen only by someone with an admin password)
the folder the MP3's are played from can be chosen (by someone with an admin account)

extra: (if all is done) I would like a top ten of files most played and an option for the player to randomly play songs from that top ten if no song is in the waiting list.


The program is used in a media lab setting: on different computers the same application needs to be played. The waiting list needs to be the same on all these (4 or 5) computers. The users can determine what will be played on several computers, but of course only one song can be played at a time.
The network is not installed yet and not all the specs of the network are determined. They could be adapted to facilitate the software if necessary.



There are more features that I would be interested in adding, but this is roughly it.


I would prefer to use an existing Open Source MP3 player if that is possible.
The added functionality would (of course) become open source.
So I would like to hire someone to add the described functionality to an existing Open Source application (maybe his or her own?).
This is a payed job (of course).
The programmer will be payed to add code to the open source application.

I hope this post is appropriate in this forum and is not considered impolite.
And please excuse my bad English .

If you are interested in working for/with me, have remarks, feedback, need more information, you can post here or email me: <a href="mailto:joris.landman@chello.nl"><font color="#CC00CC">joris.landman@chello.nl</font></a> 


kind regards,

Joris Landman


----------

